# rear pto



## charles t (Jun 16, 2009)

any chance in finding a rear pto for a 1965 1050 bolens thanks


----------



## Steevo (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you mean the shaft to connect a rear implement, or the PTO itself?
The PTO housing and splined shaft with pulley shows up on eBay all the time. They are the same on a lot of the small "tube frame" Bolens tractors like 1050, 2225, 1253, 1254, 1256, etc.
You can get the PTO unit for $20 or so.
If you are looking for teh drive shaft to connect a rear-mounted implement (rototiller?) to the PTO, that can be harder to find.


----------

